# Short documentary "Get Lost" is now available on vimeo. Score available on Itunes & Spotify



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi

"GET LOST" documents in depth, the process and theoretical practice of artist *Peter-John de Villiers.*
His work is found in galleries world wide and used commercially for notable clients such as Carlos Santana, Coca-Cola, Volkswagen, Sony Records and Universal Records.

Cinematographer Sindre Habberstad, and Sound Technition Christopher Pedersen's intent was to capture in meticulous detail, the essence of the creative process through the documentation of sound and image.

Accompanied by the soundtrack of composer Kai-Anders Ryan. The film brought together three critical elements to create a respective work of art.

You could see his artwork here: http://www.theshallowtree.com 

VIDEO:
http://vimeo.com/81811031

Make sure to grab the score: 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/get-l ... d780929406

Or listen on spotify:
http://open.spotify.com/track/056lfqnbpl3mpCBu5RvrZX

Hans Zimmer percusiion is heavily used in this track.
The cello like thing you hear is me playing the guitar with a violin-bow 

Best
Kai-Anders Ryan


----------



## 1stClass2dRateComposer (Dec 13, 2013)

"When you have a passion for something, you can get inspired by anything..." 

Awesomeness.

(Nice sounds too, Kai)


----------



## Ryan (Dec 16, 2013)

1stClass2dRateComposer @ 13/12/2013 said:


> "When you have a passion for something, you can get inspired by anything..."
> 
> Awesomeness.
> 
> (Nice sounds too, Kai)



Yeah, it's very inspiring to listen to him. Thanks. You could now hear it on spotify. 


http://open.spotify.com/track/056lfqnbpl3mpCBu5RvrZX

Best
Ryan


----------



## syashdown (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice work Ryan. Great sound out of the guitar, was it an electric or acoustic? And also how did you approach the playing? I've always found it awkward to bow my guitars, although admittedly I've not put much practice in


----------



## Ryan (Dec 18, 2013)

syashdown @ 16/12/2013 said:


> Nice work Ryan. Great sound out of the guitar, was it an electric or acoustic? And also how did you approach the playing? I've always found it awkward to bow my guitars, although admittedly I've not put much practice in



Thanks. It was a acoustic guitar. I played it like a cello. But it's hard to play on the the middle strings, so I need to focus the bow on the two outer strings. There is a lot of pitch-shifitng etc in Cubase to make it perfect. 

I also have a video on youtube describing some of the things. It's old now, because I have removed (Kill your darlings) a lot from that version. 


Yes, it's very awkward to play the guitar with a bow, But I bow it like I'm a wannabe cello-player o-[][]-o


----------



## Ryan (Jan 6, 2014)

Just want to shear the spotify link:

The score for "Get Lost" is now available on spotify.
http://open.spotify.com/album/1YHfPuG45gaTdLdBQHmATB


----------



## syashdown (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey Ryan, I forgot to check back on this thread, thanks for info, I'll check out the video. Yes, I imagine it can work with patience, something I need to work on while writing/recording


----------

